# really OLD Clicquot Club ??????



## Mike O (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, I dug this the other day, It is really hammered and in most cases I would have left it behind. But it was wraped in news paper "I could not find a date" I have seen LOTS of Clicquot club bottles but none like this.

 In case youcant tell in the picture it is heavelt embossed Oak Grove Farm Clicquot Club trade mark Specialties Millis Mass

 It has a nice applied blob top and is aqua.  I googled it and did not find much on this bottle. The company has been around since 1881 making ginger ale

 Does anyone here know anything about this bottle?   Thanks


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 26, 2008)

You got me there.  Sure is a nice one.  And not common.  99% of the others are common but that one is real different.  G L on finding some info.


----------

